# Best place to practice



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Are there any local spots to practice fly fising. I've been practicing in my yard and I'm itching to give it a real shot. I just can't find any spots to fish from the shore. Keep in mind, I can only cast about 20 feet now. Any rivers that are easy to reach?


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

The hardest thing about learning to cast with a fly rod is forgetting much of what you learned about "casting" from spin or bait casting fishing. As you probably have already heard with a fly rod you cast the line not the lure. Not sure what size rod you are using, but if you are only casting 10-20 feet from the rod tip, you probably don't have enough line out to properly load your rod. For most rods 9 feet of leader and 11 feet of flyline won't "load" the rod and therefore makes casting more difficult. When casting in windy conditions, and if you are going to fish salt you must learn to cast in the wind, it is difficult to accurately cast very short or very long distances. This is because on a short cast, say 10-20 feet, there is not enough fly line out to create momentum and drive the fly and line through the wind. However after a certain distance, and this varies depending on casting skills, you have so much fly line out that you can not deliver enough energy to the line through the rod, to provide the power to create the necessary momentum to overcome the force of the wind. Now I know none of this answers your original question, but I saw in your other post some of these concerns. I design and test flies often and my favorite testing and casting areas are Bayou Texar boat ramp and docks and Shoreline Pier at the Shoreline boat ramp. These are not great areas to fish but being up high on the dock does make casting easier and affords the advantage of seeing how your fly moves through the water. It would also benefit you to seek help from a good casting instructor, these can be expensive but the good people at the local fly fishing club offer free advice and casting lessons every month. Karen Brand and her husband John are both excellent casters and can be contacted through the Northwest Florida Fly Fishers, I think that is the name. They meet the first Tuesday of the month at the park just north of the 17th Ave. trestle. I know casting 80-100 feet seems impossible now,at least it did when I first began to cast, but believe me it is not as hard as it first seems. However it does require a bit of practice. I love casting so practice was fun for me, I am still enamored with the beauty of a good cast. Hope this helps and I would be glad to give you any more info if I have it. You can reach me on my cell

Greg Saunders

554 0878


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Thank you for the advice. I practiced today at a boat ramp on 87 and actually was casting 30 - 40 feet now. I'm getting the hang of casting the line vs. the fly. I just cant get the hang of not getting my line tangled in my feet when I'm trying to shoot more out. 

Again,

Thanks


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I often find some good tips for things through utube EG: *Google* <U>_Utube fly fishing_</U>

I did not view any of the results, butthere seem to be many to choose from. hope this helps.

_<U></U>_

_http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=youtube+fly+fishing&aq=0s&oq=Utube+fly+&aqi=g-s9_


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Try stripping your line into a 5 gallon bucket near your feet. Keep your tippet at about 6-8' long, just use 20 lb mono for now and smash down the barb on the fly, easier to get it out of your ear. Bet you have heard it whizzing by.....


----------



## aerialjc (May 24, 2009)

Ha, I actually have heard it wizzing by my ear. I practiced with a fly that I bent the hook on so it wouldn't snag me just in case. I've gotten pretty good at keeping it away from me now.

I like the bucket idea. I'll have to try that.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The feet thing is one reason I always fly fish barefoot! But a stripping basket or 5 gallon will work just watch out for the handle if you use a bucket


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I've always recommended for beginners to practice with a sidecast versus going overhead cause you can watch the line better and get a better understanding of what that line is doing on each stroke. You also will decrease the chance of (you) becoming your first catch.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Also, wear a floppy hat to cover your head/ears. And personally, I like Lefty Kreh's casting techniques, just like banging off a cast with a spinning rod, load the rod, short swift acceleration, stop, lower rod tip a wee bit.


----------



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

i seen some stripping baskets built for that i dont know if it has some kinda think in it to help from tangles but u can put it around your waist that might be a litte more better or a 5gal bucket could be just as good..


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Find a nice pond with bluegill and small bass. Hopefully one with a clear area for backcast so you stay out of the trees. Some golf courses may let you fish late or early to stay away from golfers. If you can't find a pond, find someont who will take you out in a small boat away from trees and other obstructions.

Casting is #1 priority, then setting the hook, retrieving the fish you hook #2.

I'll never forget when my Dad took me to Guntersville Lake to flyfish for bream. I made a cast to a willow fly hatch on one side of the cove. I missed the first strike I ever got, but when the fly settled in the water behing me, another bream hit and I actually caught him. I have some great memories from those days fishing with a fly while walking the banks, and in a boat with my Dad.


----------

